
Ask HN: Useful holiday gift ideas for entrepreneurs - yohann305
With the holidays approaching, I’d like to make useful gift for entrepreneurs, sidepreneurs and the likes. Would love help finding things besides the usual books, thanks!
======
masonic
Real estate.

